# What is Your Favorite CM10/AOKP JB Theme?



## TenderloinShadow

Hey, so for all of us taking the plunge to ROMs with the T-Mobile/Cyanogenmod Theme Chooser, there are sooooo many themes out there. Some theme more of the phone than others, some have more bugs (eg black text on black background) than others. I've been trying out lots, but I'm just looking to see what other people are running right now. Obviously the "best" theme is a matter of opinion, so share yours here!

For example, I'm currently running Galaxy Cream Sandwich. I like the stary menu background and the blue and black theme across so many apps. Still, I'm always in the market for a new one, so share your favorites please.


----------



## joemagistro

one that i made a request to have made a long time ago.. on my Gnex...... Its called Purple Kush.... the themer, dustin, also made a few others which look sick as well... Crimson red, cobalt, kiwi green, and a few others


----------



## MistaWolfe

UberJelly blue is my go to theme. I just put on alphaBlue and I'm digging it.

I'm a stickler for the battery and signal bars so it's the first thing I look for. If I don't like those it's over...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpaine88

I just use a small one, its barely noticable. It just removes the remaining Gingerbread orange from the OS.

I think its called ICS Fixer by kovdev.


----------



## invisiblek

dpaine88 said:


> I just use a small one, its barely noticable. It just removes the remaining Gingerbread orange from the OS.
> 
> I think its called ICS Fixer by kovdev.


yep, i use this too


----------



## waltpartlo

Pop style is my current favorite.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu

I am in love with mattedblues. I can't stand glossy themes and I love a clean, minimalist, professional look. This theme is perfect to me.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jabbawalkee.theme.mattedbluesics

























Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guthrien

sageDieu said:


> I am in love with mattedblues. I can't stand glossy themes and I love a clean, minimalist, professional look. This theme is perfect to me.


Holy crap, that is beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## droidxuser123

Black exodus

pretty cool


----------



## MistaWolfe

invisiblek said:


> yep, i use this too


SuperAMOLED is another similar one. Very subtle and makes the colors pop.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55

I'm pretty plain so i like this subtle theme called Vivid


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85

I default to Flow. It's along the same lines of the Matted Blues listed before with its minimalism, but it uses a nice bright blue to really add some pop. Linkage.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Just found this link and felt like adding it. Its a list of hundreds of CM10 themes. Check it out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801752

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85

sageDieu said:


> I am in love with mattedblues. I can't stand glossy themes and I love a clean, minimalist, professional look. This theme is perfect to me.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jabbawalkee.theme.mattedbluesics
> 
> View attachment 32540
> 
> 
> View attachment 32541
> 
> 
> View attachment 32542
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


Do those nav bar buttons come with the theme? Those are sweet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M

I'm partial to two themes. ThyrusHolo Black, keeps ICS/JB blue but blacks out all the grey in menus and such. This is how ICS/JB should have looked out of the box IMO.

I also love Lucid from Sonny Sekshon. Been rocking this since CM7 on my OG Evo. Excellent black and white theme.


----------



## sageDieu

Spaniard85 said:


> Do those nav bar buttons come with the theme? Those are sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


yep they do

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krazie1

TenderloinShadow said:


> Just found this link and felt like adding it. Its a list of hundreds of CM10 themes. Check it out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1801752
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


How you liking that Collection of Themes?


----------



## jacko1

Hollow white or black dub


----------



## droidxuser123

TenderloinShadow said:


> Just found this link and felt like adding it. Its a list of hundreds of CM10 themes. Check it out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1801752
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


woah!! that lunar ui is beyond awesome


----------



## drbveb

I am partial to vibrant colors that show off this screen. I usually run aokp mixer. The in call screen is really cool and the inverted blue/black email and gmail are really nice. Epic blue is pretty sweet. Patiently waiting for "dark horse rises" to come out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Thisguy89

More love for MattedBlues. Been using it since CM7. ...it's pretty much the best thing ever. They themed Swype really well, too.


----------



## TenderloinShadow

Marcismo55 said:


> I'm pretty plain so i like this subtle theme called Vivid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Whered u get that wallpaper?


----------



## PoLoMoTo

Dark Ice, animated notification icons for themed apps, if I could figure out how to upload images I would >.<


----------



## TenderloinShadow

PoLoMoTo said:


> Dark Ice, animated notification icons for themed apps, if I could figure out how to upload images I would >.<


Make a free account on i.imgur. You can upload photos there and then paste the links in this forum.


----------



## PoLoMoTo

TenderloinShadow said:


> Make a free account on i.imgur. You can upload photos there and then paste the links in this forum.


Thanks


----------

